
OmbuShop enables e-commerce in Latin America - pelle
http://payglo.be/2012/05/22/ombushop-enables-e-commerce-in-latin-americ/
======
tiagomatos
Note: I work at JumpSeller.com.

There's only that much you can do to improve e-commerce in Latam and
especially payments. More importantly, bank accounts & credit cards are not so
widely spread as in USA and North of Europe which by itself is a show-stopper
for all of us as e-commerce software providers.

If Brazil, does fine technology-wise with PagSeguro, Pagamento Digital and
PayPal the same holds no true for Chile and other countries still behind
Brazil in digital commerce.

In Chile, Webpay from Transbank is a casi-monopoly where the service (Webpay)
is owned by Transbank (which is owned by the Chilean network in Chile).
Transbank has no incentive to facilitate the entrance of new gateways in the
market and help them integrate with their banks. This have been said and
repeated in press and political circles over and over. Dineromail, PuntoPago
and other new payment gateways in Chile one way or another sit on top on
Webpay and work as intermediaries, thus their prices are inflated and their
service also rely on Webpay's one. The worst on having an intermediary here is
the addition of a second breaking-point to the already fragile Webpay service.

DineroMail sure works great in Mexico, tho.

Colombia is covered by PagosOnline and Interpagos (the underdog).

PayPal only supports Mexican Peso and Brazilean Real and so, does not allow
customer to purchase products in Chilean Peso, Colombian or Argentine Peso.

I think this sums it all around payment gateways in Latam but leaves out of
consideration other important upcoming countries like Peru.

OmbuShop, has recently been selected to Startup Chile with their 40.000K
equity-free grant. Congrats!

\-- More info:

<https://pagseguro.uol.com.br/#rmcl>
<https://www.pagamentodigital.com.br/site/> [http://www.lanacion.cl/gonzalo-
arenas-transbank-es-buen-sist...](http://www.lanacion.cl/gonzalo-arenas-
transbank-es-buen-sistema-de-pago-pero-es-un-
monopolio/noticias/2012-06-04/172538.html) <http://www.puntopago.net/>
<http://www.pagosonline.com/> <http://www.interpagos.net/inicio/>
[http://startupchile.org/100-startups-selected-to-comprise-
fo...](http://startupchile.org/100-startups-selected-to-comprise-fourth-
generation/) <http://jumpseller.cl>

------
rubyrescue
I always refer to OmbuShop as "Spanish Shopify" - I don't know if shopify
allows localized stores but there are so many payment issues in latin america
they really need a solution thats targeted here...

~~~
etagwerker
Shopify is a great platform for North America but it lacks essential features
for Latin America. For example: Integration with Dinero Mail or customer care
in Spanish.

That's where Ombu Shop has an edge. Also, Ombu Shop is based in Buenos Aires,
Argentina. So we understand the challenges in our region.

